

Show HN: Extension makes it easier to unfriend on Facebook - DerekH
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gghpnhoakonhhpjbalfjgmfkejaiidih

======
DerekH
This is almost trivial, but I put this together this morning. Basically, I
thought it was too much trouble to scroll to the bottom of someone's profile
to remove them on Facebook.

There's more you could do with this i.e. a Chrome extension popup window
showing a list of friends with easy unfriend buttons. I just wanted to see if
other people want an easier way to unfriend unwanted people from your list.

------
jeggers5
This is pretty cool, I like the idea.

------
mattsornson
simple, useful. I like it.

